# color-enhancing food



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

okay folks ..wondering if any of you have tried out color-enhancing food and what if any notice color change in your fish?i use to buy the color enhancing food when i had saltwater fish but to tell the truth i never saw any difference.so please if you've used it .tell me your exprience..thanks...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am now using TertaRubi which is color enchasing food in the tropical tank.In the tank i have Molies,Xiphophotus,YoYo,Royal Pleco,cardinals,Otocyclus,RedEye,Tiger barbs,Corys and i have notice a change in their coloration.Their colors became more intence.

you have to try.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I think the food helps to a certain degree. I blieve color enhancing food is like makeup for humans. If your ugly, makeup can make you pretty to a certain degree just like color enhacing food for fish. If the fish is ugly in coloration then the color enhancing food can only go so far. So far, Hakri gold hasnt really done much for my Red Devil but my GF says it has. I think its her head that is messing with her. My friend just started using smelt for his bland RBs and he said he saw the redness on the belly become more intense by the feeding. But as for me, i dont see jack and i feed my fish everything.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

IMO - it doesn't work any better than a varied diet.

I do use some flakes that "colour enhance" but it was not why I got them, I couldn't care less what type of flakes I use as I like to offer a range of foods and believe this is the best method for health and colour.








to feeding & nutrition


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My 5-7" red's staple diet is salad shrimps, and they are still very colorful, with a bright red belly - not 100% sure if shrimps have something to do with it, but I think it does (just like krill does...)
I never fed them color-enhancing pellets, though.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my reds eat beefheart and they are the darkest reds ive ever seen. my cichlids eat tetra cichlid flakes and sticks and they are brilliant colors. the firemouths especially


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I started feeding Tetra Color Bits to my community tank, and i have seen a slight improvement in the brightness and colorfullness of my swordtail. I think it works.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I still rather go with the natural "RAW" food for any Ps. Color enhancer are still made with artificial preservatives and additives. Its like using vitamins for better health on human while best thing to do is simply watching your diet and excercise to keep and be healthy.

But your Ps have some of the best and deepest coloration I've ever seen. (if thats what bugg'in ya, RAF)


----------

